# Christmas in September- Tatuaje TAA



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

Look what finally arrived this morning.. Its like Christmas in here!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

70 boxes of tats. Nice pic! How do I get me some?


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

holy bananas... can you send me 2 boxes, thanks!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

That's amazing! A picture is worth a thousand words. But I can only think of one....*WOW!!!*


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Did they make a lot more TAAs this year or is it that big of a Tat account? Wow!


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

Same amount produced every year.. I just do a LOT of business with Pete


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Very nice Jarrod. How much these gonna run and will they be out as singles tomorrow? Might swing by to pick up a couple.


----------



## grapplefu (Jan 16, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> Did they make a lot more TAAs this year or is it that big of a Tat account? Wow!


I think they made 1000 more boxes this year. 2500 vs 1500. I know some stores got 100+ boxes


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

grapplefu said:


> I think they made 1000 more boxes this year. 2500 vs 1500. I know some stores got 100+ boxes


I read that too. Plenty in stock at my local B&M, snagged 2 singles today.


----------



## Salty (Sep 9, 2012)

Going in search of these today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

What are these TAA's? Any info?


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow nice pic.


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

Those look amazing. I love me some Tats.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Jarrod, PM sent.


----------

